# When did you purchase your first Lange?



## E30 Racer

Not your age per se, but how long after you first became interested in horology / obsessed with watches. Also, how long has/was that watch retained in your collection?


----------



## Thadeust

Got mine two years after I first got into the hobby. Started with the SKX and it all went downhill, uphill? From there really fast


----------



## drhr

Approximately a year into it. I still have a Lange but it is not the one originally acquired . . .


----------



## E30 Racer

This is not good news for me. I was hoping you all would be saying much longer. I too am relatively new (in the grand scheme of things), and feel the journey away from Seiko was _much_ shorter than anticipated. The responsible me wants to say an 1815 variant is still a ways off. We'll see how that actually plays out. God forbid I see one in the metal...


----------



## Stchambe

Had a Lange which stayed in my collection about two months. Didn't end up bonding with it and trade for a Patek, which I still retain.


----------



## Aquaracer1

E30 Racer said:


> Not your age per se, but how long after you first became interested in horology / obsessed with watches. Also, how long has/was that watch retained in your collection?


About 7 years. Tried a few 1815's and ended up with the u/d in WG. The longest I owned a Lange was about 2 years before I wanted to try something else


----------



## mario1971

I bought my first Lange for my 50th birthday. He has been with me for half a year.


----------



## mlcor

Got my first about four years into the hobby, a Saxonia Moonphase. Two years later I traded that in (plus other stuff) for a Saxonia Annual Calendar. Still have that, plus an Up Down purchased a year before the AC.


----------



## E30 Racer

mario1971 said:


> I bought my first Lange for my 50th birthday. He has been with me for half a year.


That is one beautiful watch, congrats on both milestones.


----------



## kobub

About half a year getting into watches, and I have had it for around a year. Still my favorite piece and no current plans to remove/replace it.



E30 Racer said:


> This is not good news for me. I was hoping you all would be saying much longer. I too am relatively new (in the grand scheme of things), and feel the journey away from Seiko was _much_ shorter than anticipated. The responsible me wants to say an 1815 variant is still a ways off. We'll see how that actually plays out. God forbid I see one in the metal...


If you have the means to afford a high end piece like a Lange without sacrificing other aspects of your life, there's nothing wrong with looking at them. Your watch collecting journey will be different from everyone else here, as you can tell from the above responses.

Just make sure you're aware of the alternatives when committing to a timepiece like Lange. Not only are there price equivalent pieces from other high horology brands, but that Lange could also be multiple high quality pieces from other extremely reputable brands.

For example before I purchased my Lange, I wrote down 3 and 5 watch collections I could get including brands like GS, GO, Omega, JLC, Nomos, Oris, etc instead of 1 Lange. In the end, the Lange is what won out.


----------



## mudmud

My first Lange was the original 1815. Bought it in 2007, which is around 10 years into watches, but not seriously into watches. Stayed in my collection for about 2 years.


----------



## Cayenne06

I started this hobby when I was 21 purchasing my first Rolex. I bought my first Lange last year, 38 years later. I am on my 3rd Lange now.


----------



## CFR

Got this 2 years after I started and still have it around 20 years later (time flies!).


----------



## GrouchoM

CFR said:


> Got this 2 years after I started and still have it around 20 years later (time flies!).
> View attachment 16018457


Any idea how often it has been in for service?

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## sieglo

CFR said:


> Got this 2 years after I started and still have it around 20 years later (time flies!).
> View attachment 16018457


That looks amazing - you don't see many Langes like that!


----------



## watchesinnature

2025. So about 8 years after getting into watches. 
That's the hope...


----------



## CFR

sieglo said:


> That looks amazing - you don't see many Langes like that!


Thank you! It's probably the only one w/blue hands. I had Lange swap out the WG hands back when they'd sometimes do such things.


----------



## Dunnej

10 years after getting into watches. Had a lot of stuff to learn and phases to go through before I really started to appreciate what Lange does better than anyone.


----------



## JLittle

Going to be at least five years more, if ever.


----------



## WatchEater666

I started getting into watches around 2017 or 2018 but in 2019 I sold one of my companies and immediately bought a Lange 1 

Sold it within a few months and ended up getting a Zeitwerk a year after that.

Now I’m Lange-less but have a steel Odysseus on the way...


----------



## bkny

WatchEater666 said:


> I started getting into watches around 2017 or 2018 but in 2019 I sold one of my companies and immediately bought a Lange 1
> 
> Sold it within a few months and ended up getting a Zeitwerk a year after that.
> 
> Now I'm Lange-less but have a steel Odysseus on the way...


Are you willing to share why you decided to move on from the Zeitwerk? I'm deciding between a Zeitwerk and an independent (a Journe or a Laurent Ferrier) as my next purchase, and interested in your experience with the Zeitwerk.


----------



## WatchEater666

bkny said:


> Are you willing to share why you decided to move on from the Zeitwerk? I'm deciding between a Zeitwerk and an independent (a Journe or a Laurent Ferrier) as my next purchase, and interested in your experience with the Zeitwerk.


Got bored of the front and realized I am really a big fan of open heart movements/skeletons. Great watch, but I am putting the funds towards a Romain Gauthier in Q1 (hopefully).


----------



## Zach1

Got into watches in the summer of 2019 and bought a Grand Seiko. Purchased the Lange as my second watch in early 2021 (so about 1.5 years later). I knew for a long time it would be my second watch, but I set some savings goals to reach first.


----------



## triwater

Seriously geared up in the hobby 3 years ago, about to acquire my first.

Would have been sooner if God hadn't invented automobiles. 

Sent from my BBF100-6 using Tapatalk


----------



## bkny

I first got interested in watches after happening upon some Hodinkee stories on ALS and FPJ watches maybe 7 or so years ago. I tried on a number of other things in the meantime, but the ALS was what always captured my interest, and nothing else really stacked up for me. So I kept up with watch media from time to time but did not make any purchases. When my financial situation was such that I finally felt comfortable making an ALS purchase, I did that earlier this year, and it was my first watch purchase.


----------



## DatoG

Yeah I know the intent was not age, but more of when you experienced Lange and purchased one.

The short answer is once I had the means to spend 30k+ USD on a single watch, my first purchase was a Lange.

Prior to that I was interested in watch’s for probably 10+ years, but I didn’t have the means nor mindset to spend that kind of money on a watch. 

Once you break that threshold (mindset) on spend limit; I bet most have to atleast consider a Lange 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## airpoch

Been into watches for a while. But the excuse to select a Lange was that 1) I could afford to do so financially but also 2) mark a life milestone (first child's birth) because I assumed I would have no more money for frivolous hobbies afterwards...


----------



## watchnerdlol

airpoch said:


> Been into watches for a while. But the excuse to select a Lange was that 1) I could afford to do so financially but also 2) mark a life milestone (first child's birth) because I assumed I would have no more money for frivolous hobbies afterwards...


the condom lurking in the corner laughing and said "serves u right for not using me. now u can't add another lange to ur collection"


----------



## airpoch

watchnerdlol said:


> the condom lurking in the corner laughing and said "serves u right for not using me. now u can't add another lange to ur collection"


I think you've just uncovered the secret watch manufacturer/condom industry collaboration conspiracy!


----------



## Benzsiam

I just got my first Lange 3 weeks ago, it is Lange 1 Time Zone.


----------



## ieatkows

Got my first piece, a WG 1815, earlier this year and followed up with a RG L1 just 6 weeks later.


----------



## justcruisin

Started looking at a watch to mark a promotion in 2017 timeframe, but never pulled the trigger. Rolexes were available with discounts at the time . Ordered finally in Feb of this year, but really wanted Lange since end of 2020. Got another promotion and splurged for the L1 MP In March. 6 months in and zero regrets so far…


----------



## Sang_

I got my first lange abt 2 years later


----------



## Pongster

In 2018


----------



## jrlsm

Bought a Saxonia Thin in 2017 as my second watch, when I sent my Reverso in for engraving. Just recently bought an 1815 up/down


----------



## Pongster

2018. Grand Lange 1 moonphase in Pt


----------



## ichdien

I bought a white gold Saxonia Thin in 2020 to mark a milestone birthday. A beautifully simple (simply beautiful?) piece.


----------



## Peteo

Just got my first Lange after 11 years in the hobby and predictable declarations that I would never be caught dead spending that kind of blah blah blah. 

1815 Annual Calendar, which I got to commemorate my upcoming nuptials. Considered stretching even more for the Chrono, and while I admit to being a little sad that I won’t get to stare at that beautiful hand wound Chrono movement, I’m pretty darn happy overall. 

Now I just have to hope that my better half doesn’t get any ideas and get me another watch to wear for the wedding! 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ichdien

No way you should feel sad owning this beauty. As for your fiancé, better hope she doesn’t want a Lange herself for the big da. 😁


----------



## ichdien

Thank, autocorrect. That was supposed to be fiancée and day.


----------



## mbalmz

Peteo said:


> Just got my first Lange after 11 years in the hobby and predictable declarations that I would never be caught dead spending that kind of blah blah blah.
> 
> 1815 Annual Calendar, which I got to commemorate my upcoming nuptials. Considered stretching even more for the Chrono, and while I admit to being a little sad that I won’t get to stare at that beautiful hand wound Chrono movement, I’m pretty darn happy overall.
> 
> Now I just have to hope that my better half doesn’t get any ideas and get me another watch to wear for the wedding!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


amazing choice! I just got the same watch last week! great minds think alike or beds of a feather or something


----------



## mbalmz

E30 Racer said:


> Not your age per se, but how long after you first became interested in horology / obsessed with watches. Also, how long has/was that watch retained in your collection?


about 10 years for me. really wanted the 1815 annual calendar, but found a great deal on an up/down last year so just got that. 

it didn’t quite scratch the itch so now pulled the trigger on the AC and am over the moon with it.


----------



## rndm_usr

Also got mine for my 50th (Although a year early as I saw a good deal).

That happened to be about 7-8 years after I got seriously into watches.


----------



## schoutedeni

I bought an Omega Seamaster in 1996. Traded it for a Speedmaster in 2018, and around 2021 it went downhill from there. An 1815 up/down is my only dress watch. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## rG2022

Got into watches in 2012, first one was a JLC ultra thin moonphase. Got interested in Lange in 2018, actually got to try on the 1815 annual calendar but didn’t end up pulling the trigger. 

Then I had my eyes on the 1815 up down. A year later I finally made up my mind and purchased my first lange - 1815 chrono a few months ago.

It’s been a long journey but I’m happy where it has taken me.


----------



## sanfong

3 years into Seiko before 4 years into the swiss watch. Bought Saxonia thin WG 27mm in 4th year.


----------



## jakk

Purchased my Little Lange 1 about 3 years after first bought the Explorer in 2019.


----------



## Dakkonmc

The first lange I purchase was yesterday. End up buying a Buenos Aires Time Zone for a reasonable price. 

The finish on the watch is phenomenon



Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## Dakkonmc

Forgot to attach image

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## CFR

Dakkonmc said:


> The first lange I purchase was yesterday. End up buying a Buenos Aires Time Zone for a reasonable price.


Congrats! I was never a big TZ fan but I always loved the Buenos Aires. I remember a dealer telling me that he'd buy as many Buenos Aires models as he could get from Lange back when they were being made.


----------



## hotlesbianassassin

Just today! I ordered on February 12, was supposed to take 3 to 4 months, arrived today. Will take better photographs as soon as I get my camera back, but super stoked to finally have the Lange 1 MP in my collection:









Now waiting for my Odysseus to arrive in 2 to 3 years. 😅


----------



## poweredbyjae

2021 for me. Essentially traded in a couple Rolex 'semi-hype' pieces for one.


----------



## duck2h

Hopefully 2023... Nervous but thinking of placing an order for an 1815 up/down in RG.


----------



## hotlesbianassassin

duck2h said:


> Hopefully 2023... Nervous but thinking of placing an order for an 1815 up/down in RG.


Do it!! You got this!


----------

